# Progesterone too high?



## ellesters (May 13, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

I'm hoping someone more experienced might be able to help with this one!  I am due to have transfer this coming Saturday - donor egg FET.  I;ve been on estrogen for 17 days.  Last lining scan (Sat just gone) lining was only 6.8 - they never get very thick but usually thicker than that.  Initially the clinic said I should cancel, that I could not stay on estrogen any longer as I had not down regged this cycle.  When I queried that, they said, ok you can cycle but you need to monitor progesterone which has to stay under 1, otherwise cancel. 

However, I started progesterone last night and will have PIO shot this am.  Surely now am in luteal phase?? and progesterone levels should rise well beyond 1 progressively till transfer??  They've never had me test progesterone levels before - has anyone else had this tested pre-transfer and what were your levels? 

Yours confusedly,

Ellie


----------

